# show rods, from the 50's,60's



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

same as above lookin to see if any one built any show rods from the 50's or 60's,like the ed roth beatnik bandit, the barris ala kart or the trippy ones like the tijuana taxi,

i havent built any yet, but heres to start it off.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

I got the tijuana taxi on the shelf. Been meaning to get around to it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i been to the hobby shop twice to get that particular kit, bur for some reason i always end up getting something else, right now i just opened up the beatnik bandit kit.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i grew up in the 60's and 70's and built all the tom daniel and roth cars at one time or another, their all cool !!! anyone build any ? post em !!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Barbershop show rod


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Heres the Mysterion


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Barbershop show rod


 sweet builds man,keep the pics coming


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice lovin the builds


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

gseeds said:


> i grew up in the 60's and 70's and built all the tom daniel and roth cars at one time or another, their all cool !!! anyone build any ? post em !!


ill post some pics of my ladies Paddy Wagon tomorrow with all hand drawn murals


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> ill post some pics of my ladies Paddy Wagon tomorrow with all hand drawn murals


YES !! cant wait !!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

*OutLaw*

Here is Ed Roth's Outlaw done my way.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

awesome builds keep the pics coming


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

*Red Barron*

Kit Bash Tom Daniel Red Barron


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Ed Roth's Road Agent


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Odd House show rod


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn ShowRod those r sick builds bro I like the first one with the ol'school barber light that shit is sick...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

these are cool as hell. I've been wanting to get me one of those surfer dump trucks to do one of these days.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Heres a show rod i kit bashed from 5 or 6 kits. lots of pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres two more, paddy wagon and the fire truck no.13 .


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

those are some sick rides Don and Gary!! I've seen Dons showrods and they are amazing work glad to see you bringing them out again homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

She looks sweet gary


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comps fellas. The barber shop show rod is scratched built.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

BathTub Show Rod.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

*Uncertain T*

Uncertain T Most sod-after showrod


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Uncertain T Most sod-after showrod


oh i ilke this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Uncertain T Most sod-after showrod




wow this is so dope!
this looks to be your thread homie! i love how your not posting them all at once to! thanks for posting these awesome rods bro:thumbsup::420::h5:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the Comps. No this is not my thread. I'll look for it later and TTT


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Tom Daniels Red Baron Kit bash.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: WOW Show, that is super sikk!! I LOVE the stretched slicks on it...... :wow: All of your rides look good. Gil, and Gary, you guys made some bad ass ones too. Love the paint on all of these!! Nice work fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Uncertain T Most sod-after showrod


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------

